# ginger kittens



## reidycat (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi after 23 years i have lost the last of my 7 cats (kidney failure/old age). all were rescues. i am now looking for 2 kittens to begin again. one of which i want to be an all ginger. i seem to have had an affinity with my ginger cats in the past and yearn for one again. any one knowing/hearing of any please let me know. i offer a very very loving home. thanks.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

It is still quite early in the year, in a couple of months 'kitten season' will have begun and the rescues will be filling up fast. Why not take this time to make contact with 2/3 local rescues and fill in their forms, even arrange a home check/get references from your vet.
That way you will be ready when the time comes to be chosen by the right cats.


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi we do have some kittens in various rescues how young are you lookig for


----------



## reidycat (Feb 5, 2012)

thanks foe replies. i am in stockport. i just taken i rescue young cat so really would like a kitten . cheers


----------

